# Here we go again. (as of 02/01/2007)



## sel00187 (Jan 2, 2007)

as i was bored. i thought i would take some pictures of my mac







all of my mac as of 02/01/2007






another shot in all its glory






all my e/s






the original boxes i keep them in






my brushes






where i keep it all






1st draw mascaras, threw quite a few of them away






2nd draw e/s, paints, shadesticks and pigments






3rd draw lip stuff and 3 eyeliners and 2 fluidlines






middle draw foundation, bronzers, powders, msfs, blushers, concealers etc.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 2, 2007)

very nice collection!!  I try and keep all of my stuff in the original boxes as well.  I'm not sure why but I think it makes it look neater


----------



## geeko (Jan 2, 2007)

nice stuff u've got. i wanted to keep my stuff in boxes initially as well. but i later gave up as the boxes took up too much space.


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice collection!
I'm just starting to save my boxes now.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow...The boxes look super neat. I couldn't do it, though. Too time consuming to unbox-apply-rebox.....You stuff does look like the CCO, though.


----------



## juli (Jan 2, 2007)

Love it! 

I am like u too... keep everything in the boxes but then it sorta discourages me to use them more often.  Its a hassel to take em out of the boxes then use it and put em back in.  One of these days... I feel like I am the ditch the whole box idea.  

will see... btw I like ur collection!


----------



## sel00187 (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks. i dont know why i keep the boxes. spose i think they look fancy, i dont know lol. i find it easier to find the shade i want this way. whats a CCO?


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 4, 2007)

Oooh, pretty collection!

What are the four eye shadows at the top? They look orange, pink-ish, aqua, and lime-ish...


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sel00187* 

 
_thanks. i dont know why i keep the boxes. spose i think they look fancy, i dont know lol. i find it easier to find the shade i want this way. whats a CCO?_

 
The Cosmetics Company Outlet. The one I frequent has drawers behind the counter and when you bring the tester items up, they get the new stuff out of the drawers.


----------



## sel00187 (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_Oooh, pretty collection!

What are the four eye shadows at the top? They look orange, pink-ish, aqua, and lime-ish..._

 
believe it or not, they are Peppier, Full Flame, Aquadisiac and Swimming. Its just the lighting in my room making them look different i think


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 4, 2007)

that looks awesome!


----------



## Corien (Jan 21, 2007)

I storage my make up in a cabinet like that... Only I painted it green, turned the drawers around and glued a flower shaped knob on itso I can pull it open(actually my mom did that when I was younger), but with mine... only my make-up can't fill more than two small drawers...


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 23, 2007)

Cool storage system.


----------



## JessieC (Jan 24, 2007)

I wish I could keep mine so organized. Nice collection!!


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 24, 2007)

where is that storage thingy from?? looks perfect for my little collection.

and DO A BRUSH ROLL CALL!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, this is really nicely organized.  It's like a display.  Very beautiful.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 2, 2007)

Great collection.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacMonster* 

 
_where is that storage thingy from?? looks perfect for my little collection.

and DO A BRUSH ROLL CALL!_

 
it's from Ikea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive seen a couple on their website


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks! I found 'em ..its two different ones put together looks like? this might be better for me rather than a train case.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 5, 2007)

What a neat, tidy collection! I have 2 of the drawers you have for my collection and they're always messy and I cant find a thing in them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  very cute!!

and you have lots of great brushes!


----------



## Chopy (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

MSFs love!!!
brushes lovin and ur whole collection looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

